# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  آخرین نسخه سیمبین چیست؟

## cart_sokht

آخرین نسخه یا نسخه های سیمبین چیست و برای برنامه نویسیش به چه نرم افزارهایی نیاز است؟
با تشکر

----------


## mirn96

سلام . من اطلاعی از آخرین ورژن سیمبین ندارم ، اما میتونم بگم مناسبترین و نسبتا در دسترس ترین نرم افزار برای برنامه نویسی در این مورد نرم افزار Carbide هستش که  برای دریافت برخی اطلاعات  یه سری به آدرسهای زیر بزنید. فکر میکنم بدردتون بخوره.
[http://symbianresources.com/tutorials/mopoid.php[/URL]
[http://qt.nokia.com/downloads[/URL]

----------


## asd313

آخرین نسخه سیستم عامل سیمبین symbian belle fp1 هستش که به تازگی منتشر شده

----------


## masoud100

آخرین ورژن سیمبیان نسخه بل (Belle) هست.

----------

